# Forging



## Art3mis (Jul 15, 2018)

For my dystopian novel, the protagonist’s occupation is blacksmith. However, I have so many knowledges about it like a non-writer about writing. – Absolutely nothing! But my character has to be believable. So, do you know any sites where I can do my research. It would be very nice from you if they are written by an expert. …


----------



## bdcharles (Jul 15, 2018)

How much actual blacksmithing is expected to feature in your novel? Is it a single mention or two of what the character does/did for a living or will it feature as a fairly central device? I ask because as it happens, my main character is a smith's daughter, who is apprenticed to him. Her skills in stuff like metallurgy and welding and carpentry and generally making stuff are fairly key so I did a little google research on tools used, one or two techniques but to be honest I am not spending a huge amount of time on the details of her hammering stuff into shape. It's more of a case of having this background informing her thinking at particular moments, and helping make her consequent endeavours believable. Of course this work is not published ... yet.

If you're going for total accuracy, to please people that would notice such things, I would advise just a good google session. If you're going for readability, where things are implied without being elaborated in too much detail, just work on how to shade over those bits that aren't clear using various narrative tricks.


----------



## Art3mis (Jul 15, 2018)

In the part of "Ordinary World" and (maybe) "call to adventure" some scenes are set in the forge of the family. But by the way, it can’t be bad - because of the believable.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 15, 2018)

Art3mis said:


> But by the way, it can’t be bad - because of the believable.



Are we supposed to be doing your research for you, so it '*ca**n't be bad-because of the believable''?  *If you are smart enough to be posting to this forum, (which indicates that you have access to technology and the internet), thusly you are smart enough to do a google search on forging techniques.  Posts like this come down to simple lack of effort on the writer's part to commit to a minimal bit of background reading.  Google basic forging, forging for beginngers...See what comes up and READ.  It will generally get you pointed in the right direction.  But the forum vetting your sources and doing you research...

Start with google.  And if there happens to be a craft or renaissance fair in your area make effort to make a trip to talk to actual metal workers.  Books can only provide so much information.  Talking to an actual craftman puts a whole new level of authenticity on a subject.   If you are in high school, talk to the shop and mechanics teachers.  Talk to instructers at the local trade schools.  Google wielders, mechinists, and plumbers in your area.  Make some phone calls.  The better your research, the better the writing.  It is also a great way to learn more about your character through the eyes of their skills.

_*The research is part of your job as a writer.  Asking us for a list of expert sources...Nope.  Give your mind some exercise and look up the information on your own. This is a habit all writers need to develop.  Being the entitled kid bossing the nerds around, not cool, and that is how these posts come across.  You holding the forums responsible for your work.  You have not accountability.  When the truth is, as a writer, you are accountable for all your own work.  Research to completed novel.

Please remember the forum is not a subjugated populace, e.g.  (It would be nice from you if it was written by an expert, and it can't be bad).  Put some thought into your questions and show a little inititative, by doing at least a basic google search.*_


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jul 15, 2018)

Art3mis said:


> In the part of "Ordinary World" and (maybe) "call to adventure" some scenes are set in the forge of the family. But by the way, it can’t be bad - because of the believable.



I think the word you mean is "believability".


You aren't the first to seem to expect those of us here to do all the research, and I doubt you'll be the last. This did come across more as a command than a request, however. Please and thank you would help. We are donating our time and effort. A show of appreciation would be nice.

I agree with Darkin that finding a way to see and talk with blacksmiths is the best. Colonial / Historical Reenactments, Renaissance Fairs or historical villages are all places where you might get to meet real people who do the job.

In lieu of the chance to talk with real people, and because I like to learn visually, I usually look to YouTube for things like this. It's hard to give false info while demonstrating for the camera, because the actions wouldn't fit the words. 

A Google of "youtube blacksmith" gets me these videos : 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfa-FZsYn3A

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=twEB1UDjvmQ

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...Ae0QtwIIETAC&usg=AOvVaw33uOUBul3Y9ggQVDOig7D4

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...Ae0QtwIIFjAE&usg=AOvVaw2YY6SC_D_g-j3g7OJPLJ78

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...Ae0QtwIIGTAF&usg=AOvVaw1uUJHSNHCTr2mV-PiIQDRN

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...Ae0QtwIIHzAH&usg=AOvVaw2Fr6rzqkI7GH3jAS05HO6o

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...Ae0QtwIIIjAI&usg=AOvVaw2E3HJPjogvGNBEXn79Cc2t



And these are some interesting things in the lineup of those : 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZToka...nodwCFRjHwQodki8H8jIHcmVsYXRlZEjk_I6H1LrAgLcB

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVgm...nodwCFRjHwQodki8H8jIHcmVsYXRlZEjk_I6H1LrAgLcB

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pv_Ih...nodwCFRjHwQodki8H8jIHcmVsYXRlZEjk_I6H1LrAgLcB

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mAumA...nodwCFRjHwQodki8H8jIHcmVsYXRlZEjk_I6H1LrAgLcB

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PD3Fu...nodwCFRjHwQodki8H8jIHcmVsYXRlZEjk_I6H1LrAgLcB


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 15, 2018)

Post a comment to some of the smiths on Youtube,  see if one of them would be willing to work with you via email.  Do some basic research as to what type smithing your character will be doing.  Weapons, jewelery, wheelwright...or whatnot.  Remember that other people's time and efforts are not resources to be taken for granted.  Rudimentary etiquette goes much further (*please, thank you, consider*_)_ than entitled demands.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iforgeiron.com/

Why not ask a real blacksmith? The above link is to a blacksmiths forum. Although if this is dystopian, post apocalyptic style, you might want to do some combing of your local library's shelves to find a good about seventeen hundreds blacksmiths or find colonial reenactments in your area. (Assuming you're in America), they're usually pretty good at being authentic.


----------

